# How long to Wait Between Hair Process & Hair Color?



## kaliraksha (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, so am DYI for budget reasons (saving for Vegas in December, yay!)--

I used a frizz remover on my long curly hair described as a gentle non-thio, no ammonia formula on Sunday.

Product is here: http://www.folica.com/one__n_only_Fri_d636.html

(Which by the way worked GREAT... my hair is soft and wavey and can easily be curled with product and some twirling or straightened with less effort now. I would suggest anyone using it to not leave it on the full 15 minutes.)

I was wondering if it would be ok to dye my hair on Friday? I am using no-ammonia Clairol Natural Instincts in a dark shade (my hair is also dark):

Product is here:

http://www.drugstore.com/templates/s...sctrxp1=112227

The frizz remover stated it could be used on recently dyed hair, however the hair dye doesn't say. I much preferred using the frizz remover over the hair dye... so I used that first.

Anyone have some experience in this subject? Thank you so much!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 23, 2007)

oh i use that dye all the time and it never damages whatsoever
in fact, my hair looks 100 times better/feels better once i color it! 
im sure it would be fine since its just a semipermanant dye.

and this isnt that related to your frizz thing but a note on the haircolor, i bought nutmeg because my hair is close enough to that and i left it on for like 5 minutes too long and my hair turend BLACK so be careful, you really only need to leave the dye on for what they say on the box!
good luck!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you so much! I bought this hair dye because it got the best rating in Allure =)


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 25, 2007)

Should be fine to use. I'd suggest around a week to let your hair recover a bit but 2 days probably won't make a lot of difference. As long as your hair is in good nick then go for it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I'm dying it for Halloween party on Friday... I've always wanted to go darker and my costume warrants it. Thanks guys.


----------



## ScaryCherrie (Dec 7, 2007)

ALWAYS wait at least a week between chemical processes.


----------

